# Furnishing long and skinny room



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

You can use the furniture to break up the areas in to three distinct sections. Maybe put the TV area in the middle and a small couch / love seat on each side with the TV on the interior wall. The other areas would sort of fall out of that.


----------



## @home (Jan 22, 2009)

You could also try and have the informal dining area in the middle. This will break up the room into three distinct parts.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Any suggestions for a table in the informal dining area? The width is only 7 feet. I don't think it's enough room to have a standard table and chairs.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

A friend of mine had a similar set up on her porch, I think her width was closer to 10 ft, so I dont know if this can apply to your situation, but she had a drop table built onto the wall, (like the old fold out ironing boards)
it could seat 6-8 people and was easily tucked away when not in use. It looked like a shuttered window when it was closed...quite cute.
At the other end of the porch she had a smaller table for 2-3 that was long and narrow and had the fold down leaves at each end, and was better suited to sit against a wall rather than in the center of a room.
She also used a butcher block style cart on wheels that she could move around for work surface. She did a lot of built ins on all the wall space for storage and the media and had pieces serve multi functions to make her narrow space work for them as a family room and home office with the extra eating space option as needed. Also you might try searching through hgtv's archives, they have done narrow space makeovers on quite a few of their shows. Good luck!


----------

